# Chastity Ball: creepy thing or the creepiest thing?



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdM5sDXPu9w&feature=related



> Out on the terrace under an almost moon, the black swans have vanished into the lake. David Diefenderfer has slipped outside for a cigarette; he's a leathery South Dakotan in a big black cowboy hat, and he hands over his card. HAVE GUN, WILL TRAVEL: BREEDER SERVICE, it says, with a picture of a syringe. He's in the cattle-reproduction business. He's also the father of nine children by seven women.
> 
> Three of his daughters are with him tonight, including 10-year-old Taylor. I asked what purity means to her. "I don't really know," she says, and she's shy about talking about all this. "But it means you make a promise to your dad to be a virgin until you are married and not have a lot of boyfriends."


Glamour Article
New York Times Article
Time Article










































This makes me feel physically uncomfortable so I thought I'd share it with you guys.

I also want to see how many people show up to defend it because I know people on this forum defend fucking anything. Literally, sometimes.


----------



## Alexi (Nov 4, 2008)

DUDE YOU DONT UNDERSTAND

Actually, neither do I. o_o I mean...what.


----------



## Zhorken (Nov 4, 2008)

Parental supercontrol is pretty creepy, yes.  The whole "keep virginity for God" thing is also pretty creepy.  Idolizing virginity is already creepy; making it holy is just
what


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 4, 2008)

I started playing "She Bop" after reading that just to spite these people~

Nah, I don't really have a problem or care if teens don't have sex before marriage. I mean, even if their parents do hammer it into their heads, it is ultimately their decision.

This thing is a bit... odd though. It's an evening about how fathers should guard their daughter's sexuality or something? Um, k, great that the fathers care about what happens in their children's lives, but this is an odd way to do it. I personally wouldn't want to go to one of these things. It would be incredibly awkward because it's essentially a night with your dad about waiting for "THE ONE" (boyfriend/lover/husband/whatever) and an entire night of that doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 4, 2008)

That is so gross... I'd like my sexual life to not start with my father.
EDIT: Does it look like those fathers are too touchy and the girls are uncofortable to anyone else? And what the hell is with the burning crucifx and passing under the swords? o.o;


----------



## Ayame (Nov 4, 2008)

I once read about a girl who wouldn't even KISS before marriage.  I know maybe she wants it to be all special and everything, but it's honestly being sugarcoated: like kissing is so horribly important, and like kissing the wrong person will haunt you.  I can see holding off sex, and being responsible about it, but having your father act like a guard dog is just terrible and a little creepy. 

I don't know if I'll have sex before marriage- I know I'll restrict it to serious relationships, but if I end up not having sex before marriage, it's not because I'm concerned about being pure or anything.


----------



## nyuu (Nov 4, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> That is so gross... I'd like my sexual life to not start with my father.
> EDIT: Does it look like those fathers are too touchy and the girls are uncofortable to anyone else? And what the hell is with the burning crucifx and passing under the swords? o.o;


The ones that are young enough to not actually know what's going on don't seem too concerned!

Q: what is the significance of marriage, really?


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 4, 2008)

The picture scared me off wanting to see the video, but I'm slightly disturbed.
Why would _anyone_ want to have one of these thingies? o.O

All this "save sex for marriage" and abstainance-only sex ed classes are the reason the USA's got the highest rate of teen pregnancy in the developed world - and double that of the UK, the next-highest - see?







Chart taken from a really interesting article about teen pregnancy and why it's such a problem in the US here.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, look at that. Sweden.

...

I think I can explain.


----------



## nyuu (Nov 4, 2008)

Is that your doing, MD?


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 4, 2008)

Holy christ _what?_


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 4, 2008)

This is sick. Sex is supposed to be enjoyed. :(


----------



## nyuu (Nov 4, 2008)

So um this is sick why is this socially acceptable aaa


----------



## surskitty (Nov 4, 2008)

What the fuck?



> She believes, and I do too, that her husband will come through our family connections or through me before her heart even gets involved.


fzzzt how can anyone agree with this EVER  why gods why


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 4, 2008)

> “It’s also good for me,” said Terry Lee, 54, who attended the ball for a second year, this time with his youngest daughter, Rachel, 16. “It inspires me to be spiritual and moral in turn. If I’m holding them to such high standards, you can be sure I won’t be cheating on their mother.”


Well it's good his daughter's sex life can prevent him from breaking his wedding vows. o.o;;



> But studies have also shown that most teenagers who say they will remain abstinent, like those at the ball, end up having sex before marriage, and they are far less likely to use condoms than their peers.


So it's useless and actually counterproductive. xD


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 4, 2008)

> And he prays that the girls might "step into the world with strength and passion, to lead this generation."


I think the girls' chances of leading a generation are pretty slim, to be honest.

But yeah, this is sort of creepy. Even a four year old was attending one of them! I mean, what the hell? She probably doesn't even know what she's doing.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 4, 2008)

That's not right. The kids don't even understand what they're vowing - surely they should be old enough to understand before they're asked to do this? As a girl I did hero-worship my Dad and if he told me about something I would be naturally curious, and could easily be pressured/pressed into agreeing if it'd please him and my mum. 

Otherwise, I find these things just weird. If you REALLY wanna wait, you don't have to go to one of those weird-ass balls - you just gotta wait. I know I have without any endorsement from a religion or my parents.


----------



## Vyraura (Nov 4, 2008)

Seen this before. I love the burning crucifix, a nice Klan touch there. It's disgusting and retarded and one of the reasons I hate conservative-ness. Well not fiscally but that's ironically what your 'conservative' government is worst at.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 4, 2008)

This gives me a very, very unpleasant feeling that I can't quite convey with words.


----------



## S.K (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol wut?

Yeah... sorry I don't really understand what this is all about, kinda wierd


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 4, 2008)

This made me TWITCH!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 4, 2008)

No, just... no.

I would NEVER go to one of these, and considering I hate kids I don't think my dad would have to worry about me losing my virginity before marriage.

Not to mention the fact that I'd probably steal one of thos swords and hang it on my wall as decoration oh well time to wait for the election results :D *runs away*


----------



## surskitty (Nov 4, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> I hate kids I don't think my dad would have to worry about me losing my virginity before marriage.


I'm confused.  What do kids have to do with sex, considering that as long as people use protection, they're rather unlikely to get pregnant?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 4, 2008)

surskitty said:


> I'm confused.  What do kids have to do with sex, considering that as long as people use protection, they're rather unlikely to get pregnant?


Simply because I'd rather not take that risk. Since protection might fail, anyway.

Not saying I wouldn't do it if there were a 100% chance that I wouldn't, but...
Ah just forget it. ><

Still wouldn't go to one of those things though. >>


----------



## Flazeah (Nov 5, 2008)

Why... the... heck. o_O Um. How could a dad be so selfish as to make their _four-year-old-daughter_ agree to being chaste? And, of course, it's just ridiculous anyway; let's let people choose what our hearts want for us! Because that works. :D Not.

...Ugh.


----------



## xkze (Nov 5, 2008)

when I first saw the title I thought "Chastity Ball" was some sort of archaic sex-preventing device akin to a Chastity Belt.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 5, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> Simply because I'd rather not take that risk. Since protection might fail, anyway.


It's quite low, though, and you could usually try multiple forms of contraception to be sure.





Xikaze said:


> when I first saw the title I thought "Chastity Ball" was some sort of archaic sex-preventing device akin to a Chastity Belt.


don't worry so did I

actually I still am


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

Xikaze said:


> when I first saw the title I thought "Chastity Ball" was some sort of archaic sex-preventing device akin to a Chastity Belt.


So did I.  I'm still wondering which one is creepier.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 5, 2008)

Xikaze said:


> when I first saw the title I thought "Chastity Ball" was some sort of archaic sex-preventing device akin to a Chastity Belt.


I think most of us did.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 5, 2008)

I think I'd have liked it more if it was.

This is one thing that really makes me shudder. I once saw a report on it and they had the guy who invented these balls talk and he was exactly how you'd imagine. Skinny, glasses, overly smooth voice that took a horribly creepy sirupy tone when he started talking about how his daughter still often sleeps in his bed with him.
Ugh.

And yeah like someone said, no one in those pictures is hugging their daughter like a dad should hug his daughter.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 5, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


>


Guy on the far left = beyond creepy.
Guy on the far right = highly amusing.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 10, 2008)

I think a chastity ball isn't as bad as a chastity belt. Go to :46.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 11, 2008)

Kahlen said:


> I think a chastity ball isn't as bad as a chastity belt. Go to :46.


How would you go to the bathroom?  D:


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 11, 2008)

^

My friend and I were that discussing once. We couldn't come to a conclusion, however.


----------



## see ya (Nov 11, 2008)

...Eww....

I mean yeah, consciously making the decision to wait till marriage is one thing, but having your dad drill it into your head from such a young age? That just crossed into the "Creepy" category. Especially since the dad doesn't seem to be an expert at this himself. Nine kids by seven women? Hypocrite much?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

Kahlen said:


> I think a chastity ball isn't as bad as a chastity belt. Go to :46.


I seem to recall that they were actually used by women either so they weren't raped or a symbol that they were committed - either way it was the woman who had the key to the thing. (yes they really existed)

I think the general idea of a ball to do with chastity isn't creepy - just this style (and the fathers in the pictures). It isn't the creepiest thing however - don't ask me what that is because I don't know, I only know that there has to be something creepier somewhere


----------



## OrangeAipom (Nov 12, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> how his daughter still often sleeps in his bed with him.


wtf


----------



## Valor (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh, hey, welcome to South Dakota. I see you met one of our locals.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 12, 2008)

surskitty said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> fzzzt how can anyone agree with this EVER  why gods why


well I believe that marriage doesn't have to be about love, it can be about lots of stuff

but um I'm really in the minority here


----------

